# Show me some pics with 7D & 70-200  2.8 combo



## donwag (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm looking to upgrade to this combo and I'm looking mainly for under the lights football action pics. Show me some pics please.


----------



## Fricks (Feb 9, 2012)

I have done some low light shots for ice hockey and can assure you it works great! I dot have any low light photos handy. But here a one you can see


----------



## Fricks (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## donwag (Feb 9, 2012)

Great Shot !!


----------



## dakkon76 (Feb 10, 2012)

MLeek will probably be along shortly and see this thread. If not, PM her and ask her. She has a 7D and uses a Sigma 70-200 f/2.8.


----------

